# Looking for a travel crate?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We just got this from Amazon to keep in the car. It folds flat and is very sturdy and reasonable priced.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0043VMXV6/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I got the same one in blue from amazon. It is a good crate, I've just not got round to using mine properly - except as a stair gate to the dining room! I will be swapping my car for an estate soon, it may be handy to keep it in there.


----------

